
Better Ways to Read Hacker News - greg_a
https://hackerbits.com/hacker-news/improve-hacker-news-ui/
======
jwoodswce
Interesting read. I might sign up for the "Hackernews by email"

~~~
greg_a
That's what I was thinking too

